# Setting Up Macbook Pro to Sharp TV HELP



## akw1566 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi, I have what i believe is a LC19DV28UT 19-Inch LCD TV/ DVD Combo Unit, and a new macbook pro. I just purchased a mini displayport to HDMI adapter and have plugged the hdmi end into my tv. I'm not sure if i have the right cables or how to make my computer screen appear on my tv. Any help/tips would be greatly appreciated! Thank you, Alexa.


----------



## WizardGebbia (Jun 26, 2011)

Besides the adaptor you need an additional hdmi cable to plug into the adaptor. And are you sure it has an hdmi output.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Hoe new is the MacBook Pro? If it's really new, then it's not a Displayport on it, it's a Thunderbolt port. When you get adapters, you much get them from Apple for your model. Not all are the same.


----------



## akw1566 (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes i have the separate HDMI cable and it is plugged into both ends. I have not the most recent macbook pro but the version before that, it has a mini displayport. I have everything plugged in at both ends, but i cannot get the image to come up on my TV screen. the hdmi input for my tv is input 3 and i also have it set on that, but still nothing. I even opened up the display settings on my computer and no external displays came up. I dont know what else to do.
-Alexa


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Did you click the detect displays button once everything was connected? It could also be you have a bad adapter.


----------

